# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Linker oor pijn

## v2nes

hoi
ik heb sinds donderdag/vrijdag last van me linker oor.
ik kan er net niet bij zo ver zit het.
in het begin kon ik het nog net voelen ik voelde dat het opgezet was net een soort puist.
het zit precies voor me gehoorgang.
ik dacht het gaat wel over,maar het is erg pijnlijk als ik erop druk ook van buitenaf,eerst ook toen ik me kaak wijd open deed,dat is nu wel minder.
heeft iemand idee of ervaring met dit?
en misschien tips?

----------


## gossie

Hoi V2nes,

Misschien morgen naar de huisarts, een antibiotica kuur halen?
Beterschap, Gossie

----------


## v2nes

het is al stukken minder de pijn is te verdragen nog een beetje rood maar meeste is weg getrokken

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb dat ook weleens gehad. Errug irritant en pijnlijk, maar het gaat inderdaad vanzelf weer over.

----------

